# Motorola Moto E4 android 8 flash?



## DirtyBiker (Feb 4, 2022)

My old phone is great but will only update to android 7.1.1 has anyone tried to flash a newer OS on a locked unsupported phone? I need at least android 8.0  but are these safe to use? Download and Install Android 8.1 Oreo on Moto E4 (All Variant) (getdroidtips.com)


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 4, 2022)

How far into the process are you?  Unlocked bootloader yet?  Custom recovery?  Full back up?

Its a very straight forward twisty turny process.

You will need android debugging bridge and fastboot environment on a pc. Doing that will require setting a target in system variables on the pc. You will need the usb drivers on the pc for the pc to see adb on the phone.

But first, get all of the stuff from the phone that cannot be replaced off of it.  Contacts, pictures, apps, notes, web shortcuts, audiobooks, ebooks, etc.  Any thing left on it when bootloader is unlocked will vanish.  And a backup phone is nice to have when you mess it up soooo bad it wont boot.  Ask me how I know.

I have done this process on ten or fifteen phones, no joke.  Most where mine, but I have done it for other people, too.

The website you provided looks good.  Read it through and literally take notes on the process.  Check your work as you go.  Device manager in control panel will help you to see if ADB is working.  Certain commands in a command prompt or powershell can do the same thing, giving you peace of mind that everything is on the right track.  Getting the environment on the pc is actually the hardest part, but not impossible.

Did I mention read through the website?  Like five times, unless you have done this before, then three times will be enough.  Roms and backups take up a non trivial amount of space.  Plan for 10 gigs, as some files might have to be unzipped.

The final warning...it is addictive once you figure it out.  Have fun and flash away!

1fd


----------



## DirtyBiker (Feb 4, 2022)

1freedude said:


> How far into the process are you?  Unlocked bootloader yet?  Custom recovery?  Full back up?
> 
> Its a very straight forward twisty turny process.
> 
> ...


Yes I need to unlock this phone thanks for the advice



1freedude said:


> How far into the process are you?  Unlocked bootloader yet?  Custom recovery?  Full back up?


any advice on how to unlock a sprint virgin mobile phone?


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 5, 2022)

What model and chipset?


----------



## DirtyBiker (Feb 5, 2022)

1freedude said:


> What model and chipset?


Motorola MOTO E4 Snapdragon processor where do I find chipset info?


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 5, 2022)

Moto E4 Guide to rooting. Qualcomm Version
					

[ THE VZW VARIANT HAS A PERMALOCKED BOOTLOADER AND CANNOT BE ROOTED.]   squid2's  qualcomm TWRP  https://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-e4/development/twrp-twrp-moto-g4-qualcomm-t3655160 ------------------------  To be able to mount system as RW...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------

